# What is wrong with this Pigeon's foot?



## Mystical (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to pigeon talk and I joined here because I'm worried about this pigeon I saw in town. 

He was limping. I feed the pigeon's in town regularly, and I feed one that has no foot on his left leg, just a clump. He gets around and is well fed, and after talking with a rescue it has been decided he is well enough to survive on his own. 

However, today I saw another pigeon. He stays away from people with a flock of other pigeons, and his foot is really scrunched up. However, there is this one toe that sticks out a the front, but when he walks (with a limp) it jiggles like there is no bone. He doesn't look like he is in pain, and I don't know if he is in pain or if there is no nerves in there. 

Can someone please help? If there is something wrong with this pigeon, I will phone a rescue straight away. 

Thank you x


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It might be a string injury or some kind of predator attack, what ever it is I think its better to help ASAP, re joining the leg if possible or removing the part before it turns in to an infection.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Would agree with sreeshs. 

Sounds like the kind of problem some of our rescue pigeons had when found - foot just a clump or ball, usually with one or more toes missing and the rest dying off. String, thread, even human hair can cause it, often when they take stuff back to a nest.

If it *is* a string injury, removing it can be difficult, and sometimes the stuff causing the problem can be the only thing that's keeping the foot from falling off. The danger is that if the foot turns necrotic, infection can spread.

Take a look here: string damage

These pics are of a couple we found:


----------



## Mystical (Aug 1, 2011)

I will phone the rescue centre as soon as possible tomorrow. Does this hurt the pigeon? It probably sounds like a stupid question, but I have been worrying about it all day. I can't get close enough to the pigeon to find out, it has no problem getting around, and it eats enough but it limps. Like I said, it's one toe is all wiggly when it walks. Is this normal in bad foot? It hasn't got anything wrapped around it's foot. 

Can anyone suggest any rescue centres around the Worcestershire area? x


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Sometimes a single hair or filament can wrap around the toe, be almost impossible to see, yet compromise circulation to the toe, and result in almostdocking' the toe. This might account for it's wiggly appearance


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, it's hard to tell when it's really deeply embedded. Of course, there may be other causes, but that's certainly the most common.

This Page has a map showing rescue places who have been known to deal with pigeons. Two from the list are



> Wyre Forest Animal Trust
> Kidderminster
> 
> 01562 741233 / 07722 813 103
> ...






> Vale Wildlife Hospital & Rehabilitation Centre
> Vale Wildlife Rescue
> Station Road,
> Beckford
> ...


----------



## Mystical (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for all your help. 

I have phoned Wyre Forest Animal Trust, and the man Graham has assured me he will do what he can to help this pigeon. I am keeping an eye out in town in case other pigeons need help. 

The trouble is, I'm absolutely petrified of picking one up in case I hurt them because I've heard they're very fragile :S


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for keeping an eye out for any injured pigeons.

Don't worry they're not that fragile at all but are difficult to actually catch especially when they're in trouble. They seem to know when you're trying to get them and can become very wary of letting you get close.
I've been trying to catch one local to me for over two months now. It has string wrapped around it's foot and used to come near but yesterday I had a box trap set up for it and although it's friends came and ate the food underneath the box, the one I wanted stood away just watching.
Usually if you can catch them easily, they're more likely sick.

Janet


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Think About This A Wounded Or Sick Animal Is Going To Be The Least Likely To Be First To Eat Or Drink Try Two Traps Or More Feed So Other Birds Can Fill Up And Let The One You Want To Have Time To Eat


----------

